# Xbox data transfer



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I have the original xbox 360 with external hd, my hd is now full and am looking to get a bigger HD.

How do I go about transferring my data from the old HD to the new one?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

With a transfer cable. Check out YouTube but I think it can be problematic.


----------



## Fox_GB (Jan 24, 2013)

You can hire the cable from blockbuster, pretty straight forward but does take time.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

USB flash pen


----------

